# Como obtener pulsos de la computadora



## jose orozco (Feb 26, 2007)

Hola, soy nuevo en este foro, se ve muy interesante, la duda que tengo es: como puedo hacer para mandar un pulso de la computadora hacia alguna tablilla o algun aparato electrónico, si es con algun programa o algo por el estilo, ejemplo: que haga un programa para cuando haga doble click en algun icono específico me mande un pulso de 5volts, si si se puede, me podrian decir como y a que puerto lo mandaria o algo por el estilo, si no me explique preguntenme por favor jaja, gracias, espero respondan, nos vemos.

Tambien quiero ver si no hay algun chat donde haya banda electronica!!, gracias.


----------



## mabauti (Feb 26, 2007)

http://www.geekhideout.com/parmon.shtml

te recomiendo utilizar reforzadores o inversores


----------



## jose orozco (Feb 26, 2007)

Gracias, encontre en el foro de digital, Interfases y Programación hecho por EinSoldiatGott, es muy bueno se los recomiendo, si tengo algunas dudas ahi luego les pregunto jeje, Gracias mabauti


----------

